# 2022.7.4 Steph's Picks



## Nowgoal.com (Jul 4, 2022)

Hi, this is Stech.C from nowgoal.com, lets share football tips and make some money
nowgoal.com


----------



## Nowgoal.com (Jul 4, 2022)

*Swedish Allsvenskan*
IFK Goteborg vs Degerfors IF
Home win @ 1.67
Over 2.75 @ 1.80


----------



## Nowgoal.com (Jul 4, 2022)

*USA Major League Soccer*
Orlando City vs DC United
Home win @ 1.75

Colorado Rapids vs Austin FC
Austin FC+0.75 @ 1.88

FC Dallas vs Inter Miami CF
Home win @ 1.50

Los Angeles Galaxy vs Montreal Impact
Home win@1.73


----------



## Nowgoal.com (Jul 4, 2022)

*Iceland Premier Division*
 KA Akureyri vs Valur Reykjavik
Over 3 @ 2.05

 Leiknir Reykjavik vs Akranes
Over 2.75 @ 1.88

 Hafnarfjordur vs Stjarnan Gardabaer
Over 3 @ 1.85


----------



## Nowgoal.com (Jul 4, 2022)

Hi, this is Stech.C from nowgoal.com, lets share football tips and make some money 

*Swedish Allsvenskan*
IFK Goteborg vs Degerfors IF
Home win @ 1.67
Over 2.75 @ 1.80

*USA Major League Soccer*
Orlando City vs DC United
Home win @ 1.75

Colorado Rapids vs Austin FC
Austin FC+0.75 @ 1.88

FC Dallas vs Inter Miami CF
Home win @ 1.50

Los Angeles Galaxy vs Montreal Impact
Home win @ 1.73

*Iceland Premier Division*
 KA Akureyri vs Valur Reykjavik
Over 3 @ 2.05

 Leiknir Reykjavik vs Akranes
Over 2.75 @ 1.88

 Hafnarfjordur vs Stjarnan Gardabaer
Over 3 @ 1.85


----------

